# I just acquired a 70s 10995 Ariens today! With a Craker-Jack prize!



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

I just acquired a 70s Ariens today! IT seems to be in good shape considering being left outside in the elements for a number of years! One Good thing it has great compression! Previous owner mentioned it worked well last time he used it.
I would like to know the correct steps in trying to bring this back to life. I can take care of the scraper bar and the mechanics of the moving parts and cables (which seem to all work OK).However I would like to approach in the correct procedures, what I should or shouldn't do, to avoid causing regrettable damage. Do I need take apart the carb, any seals to replace? I will change the oil although it’s proper level and in good condition! Anything to PRE-check on the drive or special lubes locations? The augers and impeller seem to be greased and rotate well. Model #10995 Serial #004121 
OH I also got a bonus Craftsman chainsaw!k::smiley-confused009::hope::icon-clapping-smile:icon-clapping-smile
Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks to be in pretty decent shape for its age. Nice score. 
There'll be someone come along and give you sound advice. I'm not familiar with these.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Nice score. Is that the number off the impeller housing as the "Tractor" will have a separate model and serial number too.

You new favorite web site for all things Ariens: The Ariens 1960's and 1970's Sno-Thro info site.

Is there a faint chance you're missing a "9" at the beginning of that model number ??
910995 - 24" Sno-Thro attachment - (1970 - 1971 - 1972 - 1973)


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

K$frog, I was wondering the same thing or if he actually got the attachment number as the model number. I thought the '69 was the last tractor to have that style chute gear hookup (not on the side, but under the ring gear and more midline). Shame it was left out to rust up as it looks to be lightly used and the skids look original. Can't see the left handlebar grip to see if it has the pin lock.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Sweet score! The pic with it in the truck shows that one of the clutch handles is engaged, so if it starts and is in gear it's moving, so push that down, if u take off the belt cover you will see how simple the whole thing is. I'd hold off on the oil until I knew it ran. I'd remove the carb cover, hook up a aux gas tank, spray in some starter fluid and see if she blows some smoke! 
I've had two craftsmans then I aquired one of these era ariens, great machine, truly heavy duty, look at the gauge steel, I ended up with a hf engine and impeller kit and I'm very happy with it.
Rob


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Is there any gummed up gas in the gas tank that smells like varnish? You may have to drain the gas/replace the fuel line/clean the carb.

I picked up a similar unit this weekend that hadn't been started in "over a year" - I got it to run after draining the tank and cleaning out the main jet and the fuel bowl, but it runs lean right now and I'll probably need to clean out the carb better.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello Biketrax, nice machine. In addition to all the great advice given, I also would try getting it running as is and proceed as necessary. I would check the gas tank for rust and add a fuel filter to prevent rust from entering the carb. You may want to rebuild or if necessary, replace the carb, change spark plug, check and replace the belts, perform a compression or leak down test to give an idea of general engine condition.

That black knob sticking out of the heater box is what I call a mechanical primer. I leave the ignition off, push and hold that knob in tightly and pull the recoil rope a few times to prime the motor and release the knob. Turn ignition on, choke to closed position and try to start the motor. Sorry if you already knew it's function.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I picked up a 75 model that was sitting outside for a couple of years and I can tell you the gas and carb were in rough shape. I think if you change out the fuel & pull the float bowel off unscrew that main jet and give it a good clean especially those tiny holes uptop she should run.
Don't forget she wont fire unless the drive is dis engaged, the lever on the right hand side.
Looks like its a good candidate for a restore.
I just finished my bucket restore on a 922003 and I had to replace the 
bearing on the shaft as it was toast. Getting the sheave off to replace the bearing was not fun to say the least.lol
If your doing a repaint chevy orange DE 1620 is the color match.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't forget she wont fire unless the drive is dis engaged, the lever on the right hand side.

It will if the engine is in good shape, that's why these are so fun, you could pull the cord and it's off and running on it's own!


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Kiss4 I have visited that Ariens site before and refreshed myself thanks! IT sure makes for better reading and understanding when you own one! 
To answer some questions: 
No gas in the tank and looks clean.
No preceding number! And no other numbers on the machine. 
Yes there is a pin lock on the left handle. 
I have cleaned the bowl, which was dirty. 
Will proceed soon, just a bit busy these days
Will keep you posted
Thanks for all the great information and help!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Have you looked for any stamped numbers in the tractor body near the rear.
Having that chute crank design and the pin in the left handlebar says not in the '70's yet, I think. 10995 is a bucket model number. 
If you get the Tec serial number on the side under the carb heater box, you can figure it a bit more accurately.


----------



## Jackmels (Feb 18, 2013)

Rob711 said:


> Don't forget she wont fire unless the drive is dis engaged, the lever on the right hand side.
> 
> It will if the engine is in good shape, that's why these are so fun, you could pull the cord and it's off and running on it's own!


This machine will fire engaged or not.


----------



## 43128 (Feb 14, 2014)

it doesnt have any safety features at all so it should fire even if everything is engaged


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Again..this is why they are so awesome. My taking quotes from others post is no good.
To clarify, I noticed the drive/auger clutch was engaged, so if it ran, you could pull the cord and it's on!!!
Someone wrote it won't fire if it's engaged, that's wrong, it will and if it's in gear it will go, so fun!!! Zero, zero safety features from the factory! Great for kids and the elderly!
Rob


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

*OK there are more numbers!*

:wavetowel2:
I am not getting any work done.:signlol::goodjob:

*Alright Tech Engine Number: H60 7300 3 H
Serial #8198 OG 608

Tractor Body Model# 10970 (is that a 1969?)
Serial # 001719*

90% sure this is correct The Chute control arm was in the way.
Cant wait to get it fired up!!


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Tecumseh numbers put that engine July 16th, 1968. 
Ariens manuals show that as a 1968 model. Pretty good looking for a 47 year old snowblower


----------

